# Gebiedende wijs van het werkwoord passeren



## HugoVH

Goeienavond - Ik was op zoek naar de gebiedende wijs (U-vorm) van het werkwoord passeren. Enkele sites met vervoegingen, vermelden twee vormen : passeer en passeert - de eerste voor de jij-gij-vorm, de tweede voor de jullie-vorm, ...echter wanneer ik iemand wil laten
voorgaan, wat zeg ik dan : passeert U maar of passeer U maar - het eerste klinkt alvast beter

Graag uw advies


----------



## Sjonger

'Passeert u maar' lijkt mij het meest geschikt, maar dat klinkt misschien toch nog te veel als een bevel. Maar ik kan me ook voorstellen dat je een passeergebaar maakt en dan zegt: Gaat uw gang.


----------



## bibibiben

Het zou 'passeert u maar' moeten zijn, niet 'passeer u maar'. Echt gebruikelijk is 'passeert u maar' evenwel niet. Waarschijnlijk is dit eerder te horen:
– Gaat u maar voor.
– Gaat u maar eerst.
– Gaat u er maar langs.
– Na u (is al aan het verouderen, geloof ik).

Het algemenere 'ga uw gang' of 'gaat u uw gang', zoals voorgesteld Sjonger, lijkt mij ook goed bruikbaar.

Opmerking over 'gaat uw gang': alleen wie zonder blikken of blozen ook het sterk verouderde 'neemt uw gemak', 'slaat uw slag', 'koopt uw loten hier' etc. in de mond neemt, zal staande kunnen houden dat 'gaat uw gang' geen contaminatie van 'ga uw gang' en 'gaat u uw gang' is.


----------



## Timidinho

"passeert" is toch geen jullie-vorm?

Volgens mij is de regel bij gebiedende wijs overigens:
- zonder persoonsvorm: altijd stam (Ga maar).
- met persoonsvorm: altijd overeenkomstig vervoegen (Ga jij maar, Gaat u maar, Gaan jullie maar).

"U" gewoon met kleinletter.


----------



## ThomasK

inzake 'u' lees ik altijd dat je een onderscheid moet maken tussen twee vormen die allebei correct zijn:
- 2° pers. enk., gangbaar in Vlaanderen, minder formeel: 'u', wederkerig ook 'u' (geen hoofdletter)
   bv. _Hebt u u niet vergist? U bent ... _
- 3° pers. enk., meer gangbaar in Nederland, formeler: 'U', wederkerig 'zich' (mét hoofdletter, zou ik denken, maar... )
   bv. _Heeft U zich niet vergist? U is ... _


----------



## bibibiben

Timidinho said:


> "passeert" is toch geen jullie-vorm?



Een gebiedende wijs eindigend op -t doet inderdaad archaïsch aan. Of je nu één persoon of meer dan één persoon toespreekt, de gebiedende wijs bestaat in het hedendaagse Nederlands alleen uit de kale werkwoordsstam. Daarbij is het niet van belang of de toegesprokene normaal gesproken wordt getutoyeerd of gevousvoyeerd. Dus:

Ga door (gericht aan je buurjongetje van vijf).
Ga door (gericht aan de minister van Buitenlandse Zaken).
Ga door (gericht aan je buurjongetjes van vijf en zes).
Ga door (gericht aan de ministers van Buitenlandse Zaken en Onderwijs).

Deze erg hard overkomende geboden kunnen verzacht worden door toevoeging van allerlei oordeelspartikels (ga *maar *door, *hoor*). Verzachting is ook mogelijk door je toevlucht te nemen tot een heel andere constructie (al dan niet in combinatie met oordeelspartikels):

Ga _jij_ (maar) door.
Gaa*n* _jullie_ (eens) door.
Gaa*t* _u_ door (hoor).
Gaa*t* _u_ beiden (toch) door.

Deze zinnen hebben dan wel een aansporende betekenis, maar ze staan niet in de gebiedende wijs. Ze staan gewoon in de aantonende wijs. Dat het onderwerp (hier gecursiveerd) vanwege inversie achter de persoonsvorm komt, doet daar niets aan af. Voor zinnen in de aantonende wijs geldt inderdaad dat de werkwoordsstam een persoonsuitgang krijgt (hier zwart gemarkeerd) daar waar dat nodig is.

Geniepig zijn die gevallen waar het lijkt alsof er een onderwerp staat, terwijl dat niet het geval is. Berucht is dit voorbeeld:

Meld u aan.

In de zin hierboven is _u_ een wederkerend voornaamwoord, geen persoonlijk voornaamwoord. Een wederkerend voornaamwoord kan niet de functie van onderwerp vervullen. Er is in deze zin zonder onderwerp dus sprake van een gebiedende wijs. En in geval van een gebiedende wijs blijft de werkwoordsstam kaal. De vervoegings-t mag dus niet van stal worden gehaald.

In de zin hieronder is _u_ echter geen wederkerend voornaamwoord:

Meld*t* u zich aan.

Het wederkerend voornaamwoord is in deze zin _zich_. _U_ is dus een persoonlijk voornaamwoord en vervult in deze zin kennelijk de functie van onderwerp. Nu de zin een onderwerp bevat, kan er geen sprake meer zijn van een gebiedende wijs. We hebben te maken met een zin in de aantonende wijs die vanwege inversie van het onderwerp een aansporende strekking heeft. In geval van een aantonende wijs kan de werkwoordsstam wel degelijk een persoonsuitgang krijgen, in dit geval een *t*.


----------



## Timidinho

Ah ok. (y) Ik dacht altijd dat het (met persoonsvorm) ook gebiedende wijs was.


----------

